# Sturgeon Anyone?



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Since my last post has referenced "a holes", Incest, and inability to add things, I thought Id stir up the nest a little more so I can sit back and enjoy the bantering, ha ha.
Any of you catfish guys ever land a sturgeon, american eel or paddlefish from the lower tribs into the Ohio River? (lake erie as well) id love to hear some good tales about these beasts!
Salmonid, (Aka. "Spoon" ) since I like to stir the pot........


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

my buddie landed a spoonbill at the spillway. He was vertical jigging for sauguye off of the wall and snagged it. He had to walk it down the wall and finally got it to the bank. I was a pretty neat creature. I believe it went over 25 lbs. It was released to swim another day. He's lucky he had 10 lb test.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I saw below Ceasers Creek in the tailwater someone had snagged one in the arse, and promptly told me it "Hammered" a twister tail which is odd for a Plankton eater with a gaping hole in its butt. I told him ( it was on a stringer, about 6-7 lbs) it was protected and that it was to be released , he promptly packed it up and left while I phoned the game warden and left his discription, license plates etc, Follow up said it was my word against his and there was no invesitigation , go figure!! Still cool though.
I seen many of them snagged (legally) in Oklahoma, big one up to 120 lbs!

Bass Pro has one in there tank and I love to watch him open his huge mouth full of planton gill rakers, way cool!

I assume you saw yours at Deer Creek or Paint Creek tailwater, there are many taken/seen/accidently snagged there each year

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

MArk, 
If you ever wantto to Deer Creek & target them one day, I'd be up for it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bryan, I d like to snag a big one there , hang it up, and then shoot it, and then use part of it for flathead bait and the other part as "Bigfoot" bait. Anytime,Im ready to go, best is at night when authority types cant see us.

I got these 12/0 4 OZ treble hooks just asking to find some flesh to snag into. ( I found these last time I was up Salmon fishing on the Pere Marquette River.)
Nothing is safe....  

Signed, 
"Spoon"

PS since folks are extremely gullible on this board, this post is strictly for entertainment purposes and any similarity to your fishing partner is only by coincidence. Names have been left to snare the guilty parties.


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

Last week I fished (so to speak)The Grand just W. of Hidden Valley Park. The water was so clear, apart from a couple polluted drain pipes dribbling some sort of rusty-colored gunk, that I could see helgrammites in two feet of water. I was just about to make a turnaround at a deep, still hole, making a few desperate last casts, when something big and white glided by slowly. Not huge, mind you, but it looked almost like a white nurse shark. I got a better look at it, which was easy because the thing was so amazingly aloof to my presence, and watched what must be one of the rarest fish in the world doing its thing. I was thinking 15-18 lb. catfish, but even white cats aren't this white, but finally accepted the fact that it must be an albino lake sturgeon. And a fairly young one as well. I couldn't get a look at its eyes, so albino is questionable, but it was definately a sturgeon - flat snout, bony back, flat belly. I hastily hooked one of my last crawlers, but the thing couldn't have cared less -didn't even react to a sizable splash on the 3rd or 4th cast. Spooky creature, perfect weather, beautiful wilderness, what a memorable experience. 

Anyone know of sturgeon sighted so far from the lake? Wish I would've had my camera.

S.G. Hat


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That would have been neat. I've always dreamed of taking a trip to the Colorado river for Sturgeon.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, how are you going to target a plankton eating fish?..geesh buddy, you are slipping!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For real, they have Stuergon Guided trips. They are very expensive. It's the Columbia River though, not the Colorado river. Those Huge White Sturgeon look awsome. They have real funny regulations, like you cant take them out of the water, etc.... Even for a photo opp, you have to get in the water then have a pic taken. Strange, but I used to have a couple videos on it. It's something that I would love to do just once.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Bryan, how are you going to target a plankton eating fish?..geesh buddy, you are slipping!



Bryan, quick here's your chance. Sturgeon arn't planktivores!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I think we were referring to the paddlefish at that time, not the Sturgeons, which at times will eat anything from minnows to cutbait, a buddy of mine even got one in Canada on a spoon. ( Ottawa River )
Salmonid


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I was throwing my cast net into the ohio river in middleport. I was trying to catch shad shad, but i got a little more. It was an american eel. And it was Big ive seen some pictures on the web and compared to those this one was pretty big


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Come to think of it for the right price i can let all of you catch a sturgeon. They are only like 3 maybe 4 feet long but we have like 40 of them. I think i could be paid off. I dont think OSU would care if you guys came to the hatchery and fished for the sturgeon. 

No not true, but it would be nice. But if your ever in Piketon on a weekend you should come check them out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan I was talking about paddlefish.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Paddlefish are some of the most aggressive meat hunters out there. I once was fishing for them using a 3 pound largemouth as bait and they ripped that thing to shreads. They have very sharp needle like teeth in the "paddle" nose. From what I hear they also can inject a poison like venom that may or may not casue vometting, complete loss of motor skills, fishing skills, math skills, reading skills as well as loss of all remaing bodily functions. I had a second cosuins, brother in laws, frist grade teacher's step son's foster mother's old high school's former roommate loose a pinkie toe to one of those, so dont tell me they are plankton eaters.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

How can there be guide services for these things? (I honestely did not know they were planton eaters)

http://www.hotspotguides.com/fishing/a_Paddlefish_fishing_guides.asp

http://www.grandlakefishingguide.com/


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Mellon, the guides are actually taking folks out to big deep holes and are showing folks how to snag them. Snagging them out in Oklahoma and a few other states is perfectly legal at certain times of the year. ( big rivers/ below dams when there migrating) I hear its mighty hard work ripping huge rods loaded with huge weights and big trebbles for hours on end.

Im pretty sure I _wouldnt_ pay someone to show me how to do this.....

BTW, Mellon was my "Netboy" 2 weeks ago!

Salmonid


----------

